# Redhead mount



## DamonRossFoster (Dec 6, 2012)

Beaks and Bands Taxidermy, Stockbridge GA.


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 6, 2012)

looks pretty good to me


----------



## DamonRossFoster (Dec 6, 2012)

thanks nelson, taxidermist said it was a juvinile bird.  I thought that was all the plumage you could get since it was shot the last day of the season!


----------



## CLDUCKS (Dec 6, 2012)

Nice. I like how the feet look natural with the rope. A lot of dead mounts you see the feet are off to the side.


----------



## tinydaniel78 (Dec 6, 2012)

Looks like a true trophy to me


----------



## andyparm (Dec 6, 2012)

Been seeing a lot of dead hang mounts. Love em. I'll be getting one soon. 

Bird looks great


----------



## TailCrackin (Dec 6, 2012)

like the detail in the eye lid!


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 6, 2012)

It is a good looking bird but the reason I think your taxi said that is because the black does not go all the way back to the wings. In a fully plumed out mature bird the black will be really distinct and in a strait line for the most part all the way around the bird. On your bird the black is not full and that is why I think he said that. Either way it is a nice bird with a good colored head and congrats to you and your mount


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 6, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## DamonRossFoster (Dec 7, 2012)

rnelson5 said:


> It is a good looking bird but the reason I think your taxi said that is because the black does not go all the way back to the wings. In a fully plumed out mature bird the black will be really distinct and in a strait line for the most part all the way around the bird. On your bird the black is not full and that is why I think he said that. Either way it is a nice bird with a good colored head and congrats to you and your mount



yeah! I thought about that too.  no big whoop though, this bird has enough sentimental value i'd mount it if it were a coot!


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 7, 2012)

And that is all that matters!!!!


----------



## SMASHINFOWL (Dec 7, 2012)

Nice job bud...congrats on your bird...and nice mount too...keep smashin brother


----------



## acemedic1 (Dec 8, 2012)

SMASHINFOWL said:


> Nice job bud...congrats on your bird...and nice mount too...keep smashin brother



Now were talkin!  I second this as well, Great job!


----------



## RWilk (Dec 8, 2012)

That's jam up, love a dead mount


----------

